# Wanted: R35 Space Saver Wheel



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Does such a thing exist?

My car doesn't have run flats, and I can't afford to get a non sortable flat on the way to a gig. 

So what do you non run flat users do? I'd prefer a space saver, has anyone found one?


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

I carry a couple of cans of the foam around, maybe a 370z comes with the space saver and might fit?

Edit: Was it you had the yellow Z4 Danny?


----------



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes. Still have it. It's for sale. Think it's on Pistonheads. Full wide Bodykit, 20" alloys and riding on air.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Most people carry a mini compressor and dyna plugs. these are well handy and can fix most normal punctures. A sidewall puncture and you're toast and it's a recovery truck.

No R35 space saver exists as the wheels are too big to carry. As said I suppose you could just find a skinny tyre in the right PCD and offset and put a big tyre on it but it's far from ideal.


----------

